# Flystrike



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just wondering what others do to prevent flystrike. Obviously it's getting a bit sunny out now and flies will start appearing and the last thing anyone wants is a fly problem. After having a bunny become riddled with maggots, i would hate to see it again (i was on holiday and had trusted someone to care for him sadly).

So figured a thread about preventing it would be a good idea


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We are using rear guard -little bottle with sponge on the end.we clean our two bunnies as they can have dirty bottoms and we treated them with rear guard- I have checked with vets and rspca and they said is most effective in prevention.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for reply. 

I forgot to say! 
I don't currently use anything, i just keep the shed very clean and make sure bunnies are clean. 

I wonder if citronella would work? Or lemon juice in water? 

I have heard people use fly sticky paper stuff too? 
And net curtains ?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> I forgot to say!
> I don't currently use anything, i just keep the shed very clean and make sure bunnies are clean.
> ...


Anything to reduce the flies that isn't toxic to rabbits will help.

The thought of flystrike is terrifying.

We personally don't use flystrike, other than for vulnerable rabbits with mucky bums or incontinence.

Net curtains are a great idea. Keeping everything scrupulously clean is vital.

Not leaving anything around that will attract flies will help (including cat and dog wet food).

Culitvate spiders, don't kill them, so leave those cobwebs in the shed!

Checking bunnies at least twice daily will help spot problems.

Make sure diet is right, to help avoid mucky bums - and clean those that have a problem.

You can get electronic bug zappers. We tried a solar one near our pond last year, but it didn't seem to do a thing.

Don't have any chemicals such as citronella too near the buns though.

Fly strips nearby but out of reach are worth a try too.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I might try the net curtain in the shed and hang it in the doorway, stop flies getting in there.

After losing my bun, indirectly, from flystrike, i agree it is horrific.

I'd been on a 2 week holiday and had left him in the care of someone i thought was trustworthy. 
Came home and straight off o knew something was up.

Long story short, his bum and face was riddled with big maggots, he had holes in his skin where they had eaten through his flesh. 
Rush to the vets and he was cleaned up. 
Nursed him through several nights and he improved.
Turned out the toxins from the maggots had made him not eat, not eating had made his teeth get spurs, ended up with jaw abcess, had to be pts.
Needless to say i have never been on holiday since as i can not trust anyone with my pets.

If anyone reads this and their buns can be saved from flystrike, then all is good.

This was what he went through  (please excuse my face)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Your poor bunnny was so unlucky that the flies struck when you were away. But you did amazingly to nurse him through several days afterwards.

I think that vigilance and regular cleaning and bunny checks are key. 

Once the flies lay their eggs on an animal, it escalates very quickly.

Touch wood, we have not had flystrike here (yet), but are never complacent - and yes, we don't go away either.

However, with the right rabbit savvy person looking after pets, it should be OK - you can have people that actually stay over and pet sit nowadays.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We got little fly diffuser (it is opening like some of air freshness bu not plug). Because we were going on holiday we didnt leave them but we had one previously not in the room where bunnies are and we didnt have any flies or very small amount.we have bunnie in the garage-play room now so I would need to leave one there - somewhere high so they cannot get to it.
We usually try to not leave windows opened and we clean Funky and Stuart regularly,their diet has been changed so they don't have mucky bums (Stuart still have a bit but nothing like previously).we are quite happy that it is bit cooler this week while we are away.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thankfully my poor Thumper has been my only bun sadly to suffer fly strike. 
I think I had him a further 3 weeks after his emergency vet treatment before i had to let him go, and that was down to the abscess. 

I think cleaning is the most important thing....clean 2-3 times a day if necessary....poops/pees will attract the flies. 
Elderly/poorly buns may struggle to clean their bottoms or not 'swat' the flies away, and it only takes a tiny amount of time for those eggs to be layed.
It is so not worth the risk.

Also perhaps being careful about removing leftover fruit/veg so as not to attract the flies. 

My cats sit in the shed with the rabbits and they hunt the flies lol, so hopefully they manage to keep a lot of them away.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Thankfully my poor Thumper has been my only bun sadly to suffer fly strike.
> I think I had him a further 3 weeks after his emergency vet treatment before i had to let him go, and that was down to the abscess.
> 
> I think cleaning is the most important thing....clean 2-3 times a day if necessary....poops/pees will attract the flies.
> ...


Summersky mentioned spiders-I hate them much prefer idea of cats chasing flies.ee have dog who chase flies:thumbsup:
Sometimes is difficult to clean them straightaway as we are both working but Stuart has such a specific smell and it is so strong we can wake up and we know he needs to be clean.few occasion we have had lovely smelly bum cleaning time first thing in the morning and he know is coming.i would walk to room and say "bum cleaning time" an he runs away!
After changing his diet he is much better I think we had to clean him twice or three times in last two weeks which is good.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I had one of these....
http://bit.ly/10lQB26

And one of these....
Fly Control > Konk Flying Insect Killer Air Guard Dispenser & Refill 
But I didn't leave it on automatic. I used it if I saw flies

And regular bum checks, diet n weight checks etc.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol send the dog in after the flies!

I rescued a little grey bun from a neighbour, he had layers of old poo stuck to his bum, god i had to sit him in a bath and tease the poo out his fur, was terrible!

This was him....no idea what breed, nethie cross of some sort i think.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lopside said:


> I had one of these....
> http://bit.ly/10lQB26
> 
> And one of these....
> ...


I like that net....and cheap too! Defo worth it to keep flies out.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

The net was brilliant. I fastened it up with drawing pins and each time you went through the magnets closed it behind you. Ingenious idea!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I like that net....and cheap too! Defo worth it to keep flies out.


I like it too. I will get it when we get back home.
Funky had something under his tail hard rock like golf ball of hard poo...it took us ages to clean it and than Heidi was doing that in November and he had that after that once or twice-it wasn't like Stuart stuck poo -it was very hard and stuck to his tail and fur really bad and we have cleaned him regularly.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Poor bunny and you what a horrendous ordeal to go through!

I clean my guys litter trays out daily and check all the corners and under the water bottle. I have thought and did but some net curtains but it took a lot of light out of the wendyhouse. I have never seen or noticed flies bothering my bunnies or their litter.

My current house has a pond which is a bit annoying and midgey - so I may well do something with this. 

I've also got a few lavender plants dotted around the runs and wendyhouse as flies hate lavender


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/fly-...re=barilliance-_-cross sell-_-product details

Has anyone used the above?

My girl Bella gets a mucky bum occasionally (veg related and trying to pin-point which at the moment)

Also my sisters bunny Jake had a mucky bum Sat and yesterday (cleaned both days and I am monitoring him closely) - May be stress related as he is lodging at my house whilst she's on holiday. 

I was thinking about using some kind of fly protection on all 4 bunnies but I am not sure if they are any good? or which is best for that matter?

I clean litter trays everyday in the summer and every other day in the winter - with full cage cleans twice a week. I just want extra protection against fly strike.

Just called the vets - they don't do rearguard there anymore but they do F10 - maybe this is better than the PAH fly-guard?


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I used to spray the hutch with a fly spray for horses after I'd cleaned it out, I don't use it on the buns directly though. Nowadays I just make sure the hutch and their bums are clean.

How are buns with citronella? I know the smell can upset dogs can it stress out buns too?


----------

